# Pro-Plast Vivariums?? Any good??



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm looking at upgrading my adult BRB in to a 6x2x2 viv later this year as his current 4.5x2x2 is looking a bit small for him now. He is currently in a wooden viv and obviously with his humidity needs this isn't brilliant, so my plan is to buy him a plastic vivarium and potentially do a full bioactive set up for him.

The point of this post: I have been looking around online at pre-made plastic vivs, and Pro-Plast look to be the cheapest as well as being close to the standard look of most vivariums. Has anyone used these before? Is the front lower edge deep enough to get a good amount of substrate in there? Also, I saw that you can choose for it to come with one or two Komodo light fittings so would be good to know opinions on whether to get one or two to heat the space sufficiently?

Any help/opinions appreciated!


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, shame you've not had a reply. Im also looking into this as I need a lightweight 6x2x2. Have a free bump! Can anyone provide any info?


----------

